# Climate Hubs



## zogger (Feb 5, 2014)

Goobermint decided they need a lot of regional climate change hubs, to "assist" farmers/ranchers/forest owners.

http://content.govdelivery.com/accounts/USDAOC/bulletins/a36c2c


----------



## Tree Feller (Feb 6, 2014)

What a waist of time and money! Our tax money!!


----------

